# Lynn of Sunderland - Steam capstans



## J50JWR (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Morning, I was chatting to a steam "buff" yesterday who had just aquired a steam capstan marked, Lynn - Sunderland. has anyone any knowledge of this company?

Regards John Read


----------



## J50JWR (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi there, just found a thread under the Bridge topic.

John


----------



## Alf Smith (May 22, 2013)

to john reed it was john lynn's+son sunderland I was one of three of the last app to finish my app in 



















to john reed it was john lynn,s of sunderland I was one of three of the last app of lynns the factory closed down in 1963-4 but its work was transfered to the sunderland forge there is a modle of a winch in the sunderland museum I hope this will help you alf smith


----------

